

World Bank rankings by country: Ease of Doing Business, Starting a Business, etc. - ryanmahoski
http://www.doingbusiness.org/economyrankings/

======
ryanmahoski
According to the report, in the U.S.:

* There are 6 procedures required to start a business (versus 1 in New Zealand and Canada)

* A startup must wait 6 days after submitting an application in order to begin operation (1 in New Zealand)

* It takes 12 days to register property (2 in New Zealand)

* Taxes must be paid 10 times per year (twice in Sweden)

* It takes 187 hours per year to pay taxes (80 in Hong Kong)

* Total tax rate for entrepreneurs is 42.3% (24% in Hong Kong)

